# life-blood



## crashblossom

Добрый день/вечер!

Меня озадачил перевод слова "life-blood" в следующем предложении:  *The life-blood of rhymed translation is this,—that a good poem shall not be turned into a bad one.*

Мои варианты: 

1. Самое сердце 
2. *Кровь в жилах
3. Душа
4. Суть
5. Сущность
6. Дух
7. Соль
8. Самое главное


Например: Не сделать из хорошей поэзии плохую--вот в чем суть рифмованного перевода.  

Заранее спасибо за комментарии.  


*


----------



## Albertovna

Суть, сущность, самое главное. И что Вас так озадачило?


----------



## crashblossom

Хотелось передать кровавую метафору оригинала :Ь


----------



## crashblossom

А как Вы думаете, я правильно поступила, поменяв местами две части предложения? 

Спасибо!


----------



## Albertovna

crashblossom said:


> Хотелось передать кровавую метафору оригинала :Ь


Да зачем?


crashblossom said:


> А как Вы думаете, я правильно поступила, поменяв местами две части предложения?


 В переводческих трансформациях я не шарю, но мне кажется, что правильно. Вы акцентировали одну часть предложения.


----------



## Maroseika

Albertovna said:


> Да зачем?


Затем, что это перевод, а не вольный пересказ своими словам напетого Рабиновичем. "Кровавая" метафора введена автором для того, чтобы у читателя возникла определенная ассоциация. Желательно, чтобы подобная ассоциация возникала и при чтении перевода. Это же все-таки Набоков, а не Донцова.

Может быть, попробовать обыграть жизненные соки?


----------



## crashblossom

Да, но как? 

Не сделать из хорошей поэзии плохую--вот жизненный сок рифмованного перевода. 

Так, что ли? Какой-то сомнительный перевод выходит.


----------



## Albertovna

Надо заботиться о том, чтобы по-русски звучало нормально и естественно.
Согласно некоторым религиям (иудаизм), душа - в крови. Она же - суть. В чём проблема-то? Это всё одно и то же.


----------



## crashblossom

Albertovna said:


> Надо заботиться о том, чтобы по-русски звучало нормально и естественно.
> Согласно некоторым религиям (иудаизм), душа - в крови. Она же - суть. В чём проблема-то? Это всё одно и то же.



Да, пожалуй.


----------



## Maroseika

crashblossom said:


> Да, но как?
> 
> Не сделать из хорошей поэзии плохую--вот жизненный сок рифмованного перевода.
> 
> Так, что ли? Какой-то сомнительный перевод выходит.



Нет, конечно, не так прямо, я же имел в виду обыграть, а не просто перевести этим словосчетанием.
Например:  
Выпекая рифмованный перевод, важно не выпустить жизненные соки из поэзии и не превратить хорошее стихотворение в плохое.

Правда, это слишком вольное обращение с оригиналом. Наверное, надежнее отказаться от передачи этой ассоциации.


----------



## LilianaB

It is #4 in my opinion. 7 could be used figuratively, and 8 is good too.


----------



## Albertovna

Ну, соль, положим, обычно у шутки бывает. А у нас всё сурьёзно.


----------



## Hoax

Дайте и мне попытаться что ли =)

Жизнь поэтическому переводу сохраняет способность не превратить хорошее стихотворение в плохое.


----------



## Albertovna

Hoax said:


> Жизнь поэтическому переводу сохраняет способность не превратить хорошее стихотворение в плохое.


Вряд ли. Плохой перевод - всё равно перевод. Мёртвый он, что ли? Это всё равно что сказать "Все мёртвые люди плохие".


----------



## Hoax

Albertovna said:


> Вряд ли. Плохой перевод - всё равно перевод. Мёртвый он, что ли? Это всё равно что сказать "Все мёртвые люди плохие".


Вообще-то подразумевалось, что превращение хорошего  стихотворения в плохое убьет перевод.


----------



## Albertovna

Hoax said:


> превращение хорошего  стихотворения в плохое убьет перевод.


 По-моему, хорошо. Антонимический перевод - почему нет? А предыдущий вариант мне показался корявым.
Однако я всё-таки не уверена, что мы вправе отходить так далеко.


----------



## LilianaB

I like your translation, Crashblossom, in fact. I don't think it needs any changes


----------



## P|O

Здравствуйте!


Maroseika said:


> Затем, что это перевод, а не вольный пересказ своими словам напетого Рабиновичем. "Кровавая" метафора введена автором для того, чтобы у читателя возникла определенная ассоциация. Желательно, чтобы подобная ассоциация возникала и при чтении перевода. Это же все-таки Набоков, а не Донцова.


Maroseika, а я вот что думаю: ведь всё зависит от того, для чего перевод делается. Если воспринимать статью (это, очевидно, была литературоведческая статья) как средство воздействовать на чувство читателя, то, конечно, надо пытаться полностью воспроизвести структуру её метафор (задача, лежащая за границами моего лично понимания). А если нужно просто донести до читателя идеи с тем, чтобы читатель дальше сам думал, достаточно попросту перевести "поглаже", чтобы не потерялась идейная наполняющая, но текст при этом легко читался.


Maroseika said:


> Может быть, попробовать обыграть жизненные соки?


Я думаю, можно попросту слово "жизненный" добавить к первоначальному варианту: «Хорошие стихи не должны быть превращены в плохие — вот в чём жизненная основа рифмованного перевода.»

P|O


----------



## Albertovna

P|O said:


> Я думаю, можно попросту слово "жизненный" добавить к первоначальному варианту: «Хорошие стихи не должны быть превращены в плохие — вот в чём жизненная основа рифмованного перевода.»


Шикарно


----------



## Albertovna

Maroseika said:


> Это же все-таки Набоков, а не Донцова.


Не Набоков, не Донцова, а Данте Габриэль Росетти.


----------



## Maroseika

P|O said:


> Я думаю, можно попросту слово "жизненный" добавить к первоначальному варианту: «Хорошие стихи не должны быть превращены в плохие — вот в чём жизненная основа рифмованного перевода.»



Не очень понятно, чем жизненная основа отличается от просто основы. Жизненные соки - устойчивое словосочетание, а жизненная основа - обыкновенная. Не то чтобы я настаивал на своем варианте, но мы все еще пытаемся отыграть авторскую метафору.


----------



## Maroseika

Albertovna said:


> Не Набоков, не Донцова, а Данте Габриэль Росетти.


Ну, тоже не хухры-мухры. С поправкой на двойной перевод.


----------



## crashblossom

Большое спасибо всем! Очень дельные замечания. Извините что забыла уточнить первоисточник. 

А если так:
<<Хорошие стихи не должны быть превращены в плохиe--вот жизнеполагающий принцип  рифмованного перевода>>


----------



## Albertovna

crashblossom said:


> <<Хорошие стихи не должны быть превращены в плохиe--вот жизнеполагающий принцип  рифмованного перевода>>


 Да ради Бога. По мне, и здесь криминала нет. Кто как думает?


----------



## P|O

Maroseika said:


> Не очень понятно, чем жизненная основа отличается от просто основы. Жизненные соки - устойчивое словосочетание, а жизненная основа - обыкновенная. Не то чтобы я настаивал на своем варианте, но мы все еще пытаемся отыграть авторскую метафору.


Жизненная основа — это основа, дающая жизнь, а не то и попросту "основа жизни", так легко и не поймёшь!  Впрочем, мне лично и правда больше всего по душе первоначальный перевод — по принципу простоты (лучший алгоритм покупки машины — зайти в ближайший магазин, указать на ближайшую модель и проверить, ездит ли она).

EDIT: а вот, последнее предложение было — "жизнеполагающий". Наверное, лучше всего! 


Albertovna said:


> Не Набоков, не Донцова, а Данте Габриэль Росетти.


Да вы что, Albertovna, я таких и не знаю.  Но чтение русского перевода "Дон Кихота" мне в своё время крепко по мозгам ударило, это верно.


----------



## Albertovna

P|O said:


> чтение русского перевода "Дон Кихота" мне в своё время крепко по мозгам ударило


Ну-ка, очень интересно. Любимовский перевод Вам понравился или, наоборот, не понравился? По мне, так жалко, что этому переводчику нигде памятник не стоит. Лучше уж ему бы поставили, чем, например, Ельцину. Но это оффтоп. Просьба далеко не развивать.


----------



## P|O

Albertovna, обожаю его! Впрочем, ещё больше меня поразили иные цитаты из Платона (по необразованности своей  не помню ни названий диалогов, ни имён переводчиков — речь же шла о назначении времени и о предназначении зрения, они были помещены в популярной книжке по физике). Довольно развёрнутые фразы  — я не буду цитировать их здесь, но это эстетический шок! Неторопливая величавость мысли и ничего лишнего — видно, что совершается нечто не просто торжественное, а великое.


Maroseika said:


> С поправкой на двойной перевод


Любопытно... А где двойной? Вижу одинарный! С английского на русский.

P|O


----------



## Albertovna

P|O said:


> А где двойной?


Я тоже не поняла. Перевод имени Россетти (надо с двумя "с", прошу прощения) или его высказывания?
С итальянского на английский, а потом на русский? Ну, писал-то он по-английски, похоже.


----------



## Syline

А может просто "живой перевод", ну типа по аналогии "слово живое и мертвое"?

Живой рифмованный перевод - это когда хорошие стихи не превращаются в плохие.    

Но такие варианты как _суть, самое главное, душа_ по большому счету тоже беспроигрышны.  

Душа рифмованного перевода в хороших стихах, не превращенных в плохие. Как-то так О_о


----------



## Syline

crashblossom said:


> А если так:
> <<Хорошие стихи не должны быть превращены в плохиe--вот жизнеполагающий принцип  рифмованного перевода>>


Да норм, вроде, ухо не режет.


----------



## elemika

crashblossom said:


> Большое спасибо всем! Очень дельные замечания. Извините что забыла уточнить первоисточник.
> 
> А если так:
> <<Хорошие стихи не должны быть превращены в плохиe--вот жизнеполагающий принцип  рифмованного перевода>>



"Жизнеполагающий принцип" неплохо согласуется со словом  "сommandment" которое присутствует в ещё одной версии высказывания Rossetti (click)

Заодно собственная попытка :
Живое начало рифмованного перевода в том и состоит, что хорошие стихи не превратятся в плохие...

А если с кровью, можно было бы так:
Рифмованный перевод обретает плоть и кровь только тогда, когда хорошие стихи не становятся плохими...

Всех с праздником!


----------



## morzh

Lifeblood - жизненно важная часть.


----------

